# My amazon sword...?



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Its tiny and i've had it for so long!! Whenever a leaf gets to about 2 inches long it dies. Any tips?? And can I tie it to my deco?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no ; you cannot tie it to your decor...it needs to be planted..swords need a little more light than crypts and such...get some job fertilizer spikes for ferns and stick one in the gravel under the plant..right down where the roots are..you can also pu some miracle gro in the tank...dissolve 1 teaspoon for each 20 gallons in a container and pour it in ....


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great thanks.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

You can use miracle grow in your tank, that's crazy, and I've been waisting money on plant ferts at the pet store.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep....been using it for years..you can buy 5 years supply for less than 15 bucks...
there are lots of things that your pet store just does not want you to know...
this fall..go out into the woods and gather up a whole bunch of dry oak leaves...


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

What do dry oak leaves do!?
And miracle gro is safe for a tank?? Right now I moved my amazon sword to a tank with gravel and an air stone. It is in the sun. Do you think this will help it??


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I live in the desert we have palm trees and cactus and that's about it


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes ; that should help...get some miracle gro and add it to your tank...
plants need food..1 or 2 small fish do not produce enough food for the sword.
if you want to breed fish..especially ones that lay eggs and have very small fry...fish like rams and bettas and others...put oak leaves in the tank..DO NOT CLEAN THEM !!!!!
and especially leaves from the woods or forests..there are all kinds of tiny critters that the fry will feed off of..the leaves also help to acidify the water...which helps top keep fungus and such down.

crono....see if you can get one of the folks on FF to send you a box of dried oak leaves..


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

OOOOH! Thank you!!!


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

Is there any other fertilizer in there? In the substrate? Or do you just use the miracle grow? 
I have a gravel substrate and just bought some fert tabs today to help my plant. Would be cool if I could use miracle grow. How often should you dose the tank with miracle grow?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

dosing is usually every couple of weeks..i use no fertilizer other than the miricle grow and fish waste..


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

we can no longer buy Jobes ferts for ferns. Will the other jobes spikes work?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i do believe that the regular spikes work just fine.....i have had a little trouble finding them myself....break them in half and put 1 piece under the plant...hold the other til next treatment or another plant..


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

100% low Iron. Dose iron twice a week depending on the lighting. The more light the faster the uptake....


----------

